# Reading > Who Said That? >  Ten romantic Shakespeare lines

## mono

Hello, everyone. I feel unsure whether this message belongs in the 'quotes' forum or the 'Shakespeare' forum, so I will take my chances. Below is a romantic quote from the all-too-famous play _Romeo and Juliet_. Romeo speaks the following after his first sight of Juliet (lines 46-56, Act I, Scene V). I hope all of you lovesick romantics, like me, enjoy.

O, she doth teach the torches to burn bright!
Her beauty hangs upon the cheek of night
Like a rich jewel in an Ethiop's ear;
Beauty too rich for use, for earth too dear!
So shows a snowy dove trooping with crows,
As yonder lady o'er her fellows shows.
The measure done, I'll watch her place of stand,
And, touching hers, make blessed my rude hand.
Did my heart love till now? forswear it, sight!
For I ne'er saw true beauty till this night.

----------


## Kahrey

Those verses are very sweet and romantic. I particularly like the last line.

----------


## Shore Dude

Mono, to follow up your passage with one from Juliet...

(one of my favorites)

Give me my Romeo; and, when he shall die,
Take him and cut him out in little stars,
And he will make the face of heaven so fine
That all the world will be in love with night
And pay no worship to the garish sun.

----------

